# WTF The DWR Cannot write tickets?!?!?!?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was at Strawberry today, and got checked when we pulled the boat out of the water. The guy checking me was really nice, and wanted to measure and weigh the 'bows we had. We started chatting and he mentioned he was seeing a TON of illegal catches, in fact he said he had two in the past 10 minutes. I asked if he gave tickets and he said "No, the state wont let us issue them, it has to be from a Sheriff".

W T F ! :evil: 

After he was done checking the fish, I started to clean them when a casual dressed woman walks up and flashed a badge, stating she was a undercover Sheriff and wanted to check licences. We did and after checking out ok, her and the DWR guy started chatting (they didn't know each other it seemed). He told her about all the illegal catches and she said "well let me know if you see any more".

Unbelievable that the DWR is finally checking heavily, but they are letting things slide because "the state" wont let them issue a ticket??? I wouldnt have believed it if I didnt see it first hand!


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Was the person that checked you a actual DOW employee or a intern/volunteer? I know that they give out tickets for big game violations since my brother in law got one a couple of years ago. Also how about the twins on here. One of them got a ticket a couple of months ago and I believe that they said that it was a DOW employee.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

DNR does give out tickets. The guy who issued out my twin's ticket was a DNR investigator but we did get into some other trouble with a DNR officer as well on a seperate occassion and it wasn't even a fishing violation. Seen it and heard it plenty of times and even the fish shop guys will tell you the same thing, "DWR gives out tickets". Numerous friends of mine have also gotten tickets straight from the DNR officers themselves.

Sounds like Critter is right, he might not have been a fully certified employee yet. I think there is more to it than that guy was willing to tell you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok, for the sake of arguments, lets assume you both are right, he wasnt a full fledged officer. 

Why in gods green earth wasnt he given a means to call in a legit officer when he found an infraction? He told the sheriff there he didnt have a phone to call her. Stupid stupid stupid!!!


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You said it all: STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!!!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Why in gods green earth wasnt he given a means to call in a legit officer when he found an infraction? He told the sheriff there he didnt have a phone to call her. Stupid stupid stupid!!!
> -DallanC


It's the Govt...

Others are correct, only a few the many UDWR employees have legal law enforcement authority...


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

He was probably a biologist or volunteer doing a creel survey. Only the Conservation Officers write tickets.


----------

